# Help! cant root my N7



## flb1213 (Jun 21, 2012)

I need help to gain root access to my N7, heres what Ive done so far, I have the 8 gb N7 so being the tinker I am decided to wipe everything and start anew to free up space, so I went and used Wugs tool kit, which has always worked for me in past, wiped back to stock, no problem, rerooted, again no problem, but got a message that an update which I belive was 4.2.1 was ready for download, I thought no big deal so did it and it installed, but now Ive lost root and when I try to reroot get and error saying adb out of date daemon killed, now what do I do?
So I though I would try to use the nexus tool kit, same result..I would be greatful for any help.


----------



## zehkaiser (Jun 22, 2011)

1. Stop using toolkits and one-click methods.
2. Load up stock images. You can Google them (and download them straight from Google).

Read up on how to use fastboot. Reboot the device into the bootloader and run 'fastboot devices' to be sure you're talking to your nexus.


----------

